# How is my Standie looking this year?



## Hanover (Apr 2, 2010)

Awwww what a lovely Standie. I have one too but he is being plagued by flies and is just not keeping his weight on like yours. Sorry, do not want to highjack this thread. I am not a good "critiquer" but wanted to say that it looks like you are doing a good job with your baby


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He looks great! The only thing that sticks out to me conformation-wise is where his back connects to his haunches along his topline. It looks like it curves the opposite way, like it's rounded. Maybe that's a trait particular to STB's though. Either way he's good-looking! He has a sweet face too


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks  yeah i hate his back LOL


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

His neck looks a little thin/weak, and his shoulder a little upright. But a handsome guy, nonetheless!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

If I were you I would get him checked out by a chiro/bodyworker. The way he is standing, coupled with that unsual coupling of back to loin, suggest to me that he may be in painsomehwere, possibly sciatic issues. 

Other than that, he's a lovely boy, and such a nice mahogany colour!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's got a roach back, and seems to be over at the knee a bit. His shoulder is slightly upright, and his hip is higher than his forehand. 

That said, he looks like a real sweet horse; has a really kind eye, and has a nicely refined head for a standardbred.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> He's got a roach back, and seems to be over at the knee a bit. His shoulder is slightly upright, and his hip is higher than his forehand.
> 
> That said, he looks like a real sweet horse; has a really kind eye, and has a nicely refined head for a standardbred.


Thanks! I dont care that his hip is higher than the forehand. That is a typical STB trait


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> If I were you I would get him checked out by a chiro/bodyworker. The way he is standing, coupled with that unsual coupling of back to loin, suggest to me that he may be in painsomehwere, possibly sciatic issues.
> 
> Other than that, he's a lovely boy, and such a nice mahogany colour!


Once we get some $$ I will get a chiro:?


----------



## PintoBean (Jul 10, 2010)

There was a horse at the barn I was at that's back looked like that, he was very sore, but after a horse massage therapist had a couple of sessions with him he was back to normal. She only sees him 3-4 times a year now! SO that might not be permanent.

All my conformation critiques are already listed, but I think he looks adorable, I always love the long legged, lanky look


----------

